# Good job on home invasion



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hell of a way to wake up! Chalk one up for the good guys.

SALT LAKE CITY (ABC 4 News) - A frightening situation for a South Salt Lake family when they wake-up to find an intruder inside their apartment.

It happened around 5:00 am Saturday at the Mountain Shadows apartments. Police say the man crashed through the front door while the couple was sleeping and was met with a gunshot.

Police say this was completely random, the suspect, 18-year-old Daniel Glen Larson did not know the people in the apartment when he broke in. Police say Patty Knepper and Phillip Reinhardt did everything right when confronted by a violent intruder.

"I heard someone's foot steps coming and the door started to open and that's when I said somebody's in our room," said Patty Knepper.

"I got my gun pointed straight at his head but I'm waiting for him to do something before I pull the trigger," said Phillip.

By this time patty says she's calling 911 on her cell phone and its light illuminates her face and that's when he starts attacking her

She says he grabs her mouth she says all the while she's fighting back and still trying to call 911. That is when Reinhardt shot the intruder.

The 9-MM slug hit Larson in the torso and ends up passing through the wall. Larson then runs to the front room but Patty blocks the front door and Phillip is aiming his pistol at the intruder.

"He said if you're not going to let me out I'm going to go through the window he just came over here and went like that, hit it with his elbow, the window shattered and he jumped out," said Patty.

Police say Larson then tries to cross 3900 South and nearly gets hit by a car and collapses.

Larson underwent surgery for the bullet wound and is now in protective custody. He could face charges of burglary and assault once he recovers.
__________________

Video by ABC

http://www.abc4.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=8


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, poor fella. I wish him a slow and painfull recovery.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

> - Police say Patty Knepper and Phillip Reinhardt did everything right when confronted by a violent intruder.


While it's easy for someone to sit back after the fact and say what they should of done, I'll still offer my two Pesos as I hardly think they did everything right. In fact I'll say they did very little right if things happened as the story is written.



> - "I got my gun pointed straight at his head but I'm waiting for him to do something before I pull the trigger," said Phillip.


I would have aimed for the chest, not the head, which is too small of a target in a stressful situation. Also as soon as I identified him as an intruder in my bedroom, I would have shot and not waited to see what he was going to do. At bedroom range, you have very little time to react to an intruder's advance. Just being in my bedroom is enough to make me fear for my life.



> - By this time patty says she's calling 911 on her cell phone and its light illuminates her face and that's when he starts attacking her. She says he grabs her mouth she says all the while she's fighting back and still trying to call 911.


Again, he would have been fired upon way before he made the advance to attack if he was in my bedroom.



> That is when Reinhardt shot the intruder.


I would have put several rounds into the fool, not just one.



> - The 9-MM slug hit Larson in the torso and ends up passing through the wall.


What kind of ammo was he using for the bullet to go through the BG's torso and pass through a wall? I don't think he was using JHP. IMHO he should have if he wasn't.



> Larson then runs to the front room but Patty blocks the front door and Phillip is aiming his pistol at the intruder.


Blocks the front door??? That guy should of been laying dead in the bedroom from multiple gunshot wounds. If by chance several hits weren't enough to put him down, I sure wouldn't be blocking an exit, I'd be emptying what was left in my magazine in him on his way out (stopping only when his back was to me).

As I said above, it's easy to sit back and second guess an attack. I'll just file the scenario away as a learning experience. I'd be interested to know how some of you would have handled the intruder as I'm sure someone can pick apart my course of action as I did the victim's.

Anyway, 1 point for the GG's and 0 for the BG. I'm glad the victims made it out okay. I hope the BG doesn't turn around and file a lawsuit....


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm with AZ...if someone comes through my door at night, they've broken in. I keep my bedroom door locked at night...if it gets opened, it's been kicked down, and they'll get JHPs slung their way until they drop motionless.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*The important thing for me would have been my wife's safety.*

Not ever having been in such a situation, I cannot realistically predict what I would do.

The homeowner probably used the FMJ's you buy at Walmart. The kind that you can shoot a rapper 9 times with and he can get up and record a platinum selling album.

Does this mean we're starting up the "Is the 9mm a good defensive caliber?" argument again?-because you know if they got him with a .45/357sig/357mag/44mag/454casull/00.12g./SW500 he likely wouldn't have walked out of there.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

AZ Outlaws said:


> I would have put several rounds into the fool, not just one.


... Absolutely!! I couldn't agree more.

Regardless the caliber, if you have clean line of sight on an intruder that doesn't hit the deck on the first hit, empty the mag and reload if needed. It's your life or his, and there's nothing more dangerous than a drugged-up adrenaline-pumped wounded animal. Not to mention the savings to the taxpayers for his med expensese and court costs for a slap on the wrist.

:smt023


----------



## longbow (Mar 1, 2008)

I must not think of what would have happened if this person didn't own a gun.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

AZ Outlaws pretty much said it all. The guy would have multiple new holes when I was done and if he made it to the door, fine! Bleeding out on the lawn is way better than the cost of new carpet. There will be enough of a mess indoors to answer any questions the cops might have.


----------

